# What is Wrong with this Guy? (Laddergoat)



## Androxine Vortex (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Reaver (Sep 18, 2012)

Uh, yeah, that's disturbing.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Sep 18, 2012)

Hmm, he needs to get out now and again.


----------



## Chime85 (Sep 19, 2012)

....and that's why my mother told me, never speak to strangers!


----------

